# Tool Post Indicator Mount



## derf (Feb 20, 2016)

If you use Aloris type tool holders, it always seems like there is never enough of them to leave "tooled" up. Magnetic bases seems to attract more chips than I have physically made for some reason, so I like to mount my indicators on the tool post. I didn't like the idea of sacrificing one holder just for an indicator mount, so I came up with a simple mount made from scrap 1" square tubing. The dovetail cut is with a bandsaw, the rest was simple.


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 20, 2016)

Now that is a slick idea! Thanks for taking the time to share it with the rest of us.


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 20, 2016)

Occam's razor in practical work.  "The simplest answer is usually the correct one."


----------



## ebgb68 (Feb 20, 2016)

Nice idea I bet it will work on the other dovetail for inside measurements on tube ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ch2co (Feb 20, 2016)

Very well done and clever design. Now I'm going to have to make one, dang it! 

Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## Randall Marx (Feb 24, 2016)

I like it VERY MUCH!!!! Now I have to make one!


----------



## cascao (Feb 24, 2016)

Nice. Ive done something similar.


----------



## Cheeseking (Feb 24, 2016)

Sweet.  Add this to the list of nice to do projects.   Free up a $50 aloris holder.


----------

